# Chingchai's 1000+gal SPS Reef in Thailand



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

My buddy, Paul (aka. Sea MunnKey), took these photos of the reef-famous Chingchai and his awe-inspiring 1000+gal monster reef on his recent visit to Bangkok, Thailand. He shared them on another board, but i'm gonna share them with you over here in case you didn't see 'em 

yeah, that's 2" thick acrylic right there


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow! Super pretty!


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

There are quite a few videos of this tank.











This one shows the entire setup and some of the equipment behind the scenes.





I'm always amazed how closely grown the corals are. Mine beat the crap out of each other if they get even close.

Not one piece of equipment visible in the tank from the front.


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

His sea food restaurant also the best


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

is this guy in Bangkok? is the tank in his restaurant? If I visit BKK I'll be sure to swing by there. I'm hoping to be back there in the next 12 mths.


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

Bayinaung said:


> is this guy in Bangkok? is the tank in his restaurant? If I visit BKK I'll be sure to swing by there. I'm hoping to be back there in the next 12 mths.


He's in Bangkok. Reef Hobbyist magazine did an article on a visit to the tank in the 2012 Q4 issue - talks about where the tank is located.


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

more pics

great reef tank for the ages, but i'm surprised he doesn't care to hide the powerheads at all...quite unsightly, imo...esp. those damn wires









chingy is the one checking his phone


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

noy said:


> He's in Bangkok. Reef Hobbyist magazine did an article on a visit to the tank in the 2012 Q4 issue - talks about where the tank is located.


sweet. so he does receive visitors? do you know how someone can arrange a visit?


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

one thing I don't understand is why he is using mangrove pods. If I was there, I'd just grab mangrove branch clippings from the beach and stick it in the water.


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

Bayinaung said:


> sweet. so he does receive visitors? do you know how someone can arrange a visit?


he is on RC (chingchai) - i think the tank is located in a reef club and is gear towards visitors. He is also on youtube.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing about the powerheads.

Spend 10k on the tank and system...well...I have $100 bucks left for powerheads...


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

Here are some of the most beautiful reef tanks around the world:
.http://www.advancedaquarist.com/blog/eight-reef-aquariums-from-around-the-world-videos .........perhaps we can compare.


----------

